# Carbed aba distributor question



## craigerk (Feb 4, 2009)

Last fall I swapped an aba with wring/ecu into my 86 westy an its been running great. I decided to put r1 carbs on it using stock ignition, just waiting on the flange to come in from weir-tech. In the mean time I'm getting everything else ready and can't find an answer to my distributor question. 

I'm putting in my vacuum advance dizzy from the 1.8 cis setup, bought the adapter ring from tech tonics and swapping the gear over. My question is, the aba has a 1 window dizzy and the 1.8 has a 4 window dizzy, the shafts are different sizes so I believe they can't be swapped. Will there be a problem having 4 window? Or is there anyway to get a 1 window vacuum advance dizzy?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## craigerk (Feb 4, 2009)

I was able to take it apart at work. Guess only the gear is swappable, which I did and added the tech tonics dizzy adapter. Pics below. If there is a way to do this or if anyone knows if the 4 window will work with aba set up's 1 window, post up. Otherwise I'll find out this weekend when I weld my manifold up and get it all in.


----------



## funpig (Feb 13, 2003)

You have to use the 4 window bit as the motor won't fire up if you just use the single window. Ask me how I know? I tried it like a dumbass and it didn't work. As soon as I switched it to the 4 window it fired right up.


----------



## craigerk (Feb 4, 2009)

Do you have an aba ecu and harness in the car? That's the only thing I'm stuck on. I don't think I have all the wiring and components to swap it back to jetronic.


----------



## funpig (Feb 13, 2003)

No ABA anything in the car except the motor. Have the ecu for an A1 car and thats it. The whole setup is really simple and the ECU just gives electric to the fuel pump and distributor. Change out the gear on the distributor and add the spacer find/buy/make a manifold, a low pressure fuel pump, fuel pressure regulator, throttle and choke cables and you're ready to go.
Check out the switching to bike carbs thread. Read it. It is such a great resource and I am certain that once you are about half way through the thread you will have all the info needed to run the ABA with R1 setup.


----------



## craigerk (Feb 4, 2009)

I have read through and have everything except I'm waiting on the flange to come in to weld the manifold up. I swapped the gear and added the tt spacer. Only thing left was ignition. Vwpat had been messaging me and told me that my tci-h setup from my stock wiring will work. So I researched that today and found diagrams for the icu and will be putting that back in this week and pulling all aba wiring back out.


----------



## craigerk (Feb 4, 2009)

Just to add, for the swap I have:

- aba already in 
- r1 carbs off a 2000
- fpr with 0-15 psi gauge
- mk2 gas tank swapped out to a mk3 tank
- velocity stacks
- fuel filter moved to engine bay
- innovative motorsports lc1 wideband controller/gauge (although I bought a different gauge cause the one that comes with it is a bubble gauge and sticks out of the dash about half an inch, ugly as hell)
- weir-tech intake flange coming to make manifold
- 1.75" silicone couplers
- Aba dizzy gear swapped to vacuum dizzy from the stock 1.8 motor
- tech tonics dizzy adapter/spacer
- the tci-h icu, coil, and harness to control dizzy 
- choke cable
- modifying the stock throttle cable to work with carbs and adding a stop to my gas pedal since it seems some people have a problem pushing the pedal father then the carbs go and ripping out there cable

Think that's it, while things are apart I'm also replacing the exhaust manifold with a header, doing timing belt, updating my air ride a bit, and some other maintenance stuff.


----------



## funpig (Feb 13, 2003)

Craigerk.. 
looking at your list it appears you have all your bases covered. Now it is time for installation and working out the bugs. Keep us updated on your progress. Post some pics as well! 
MikeB


----------



## craigerk (Feb 4, 2009)

Will do. The flange will be here today. I was suppose to have it by Friday, but he didn't ship it till Friday :-/. Got everything installed minus the header(needed new nuts which I grabbed today) and of course the manifold I need to make. Aba wiring is out and stock tci icu wiring is back in. Just impatiently waiting to do the manifold. 
Few pics of the car...

Week after i got it, put it on coils(bagged now), stock other wise:









Aba swap, no tuck or anything, cleaned it up a bit later:

















P slots I had my buddy fix up a bit and paint, aired out:









And the carbs with velocity stacks waiting to go in:


----------



## mikes86lego (Apr 30, 2012)

them stacks are quite sexy sir. 

:beer: 

would you mind sharing where you got them? I would love to get a set!


----------



## craigerk (Feb 4, 2009)

They are for weber 45 dcoe carbs. Online they are ATLEAST $25 each, found them from this weber parts seller on eBay for $10 each! Sellers name is 'webercarbsdirect' and this is a link to the stacks: http://bit.ly/WWZnJ8  part# 52840.001. They are a REALLY tight fit. Had to use a rubber mallet to get them on. No clamps!


----------



## craigerk (Feb 4, 2009)

Little update. Manifold is done, carbs are in, throttle cable made from the stock cable and cable end, choke ran and will be connected tomorrow. Just need to do timing belt and hook up vacuum dizzy and should be set. 

Stock cable and cable end:









Mock up on extra head I have:

















Carbs in:









Little hood work to come:


----------



## funpig (Feb 13, 2003)

With the couplers as long as they are you may need to create a bracket that runs from the head to the carbs in order to stabilize them a bit. Its relatively easy to do and will help with any cracking that may occur in the couplers over a relatively short amount of time. 
Your project is looking good..keep posting pics. :beer:


----------



## craigerk (Feb 4, 2009)

The carbs are actually up against the runners in the pic on the car. I am going to be cutting down the couplers this weekend when I add my vacuum ports I forgot to weld in haha

Oh, and it ran today :-D 
I can post a video later. Still needs exhaust and other stuff connected, and a better fpr. I cheaper out and bought an eBay one, won't go below 10psi so I have to turn it on fill bowls in a split second then pull fuse to start it up. So I'll be ordering the Holley one people have been using.


----------

